
Max was designed properly and pilots did not 'completely' follow procedure - onemoresoop
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/29/investing/boeing-annual-meeting/index.html
======
Rooster61
...according to Boeing's CEO. That should be added to the title, as it is in
the CNN headline that is referenced. It is not fact.

------
jmpman
How long until the board removes him? This CEO is out of touch with reality.

~~~
onemoresoop
Most of CEOs are smart in a make profits way but are out of touch with
reality.

